# SketUp Pics of my Workshop Layout



## Lord Nibbo (5 Oct 2009)

Because of requests of how big is my workshop or how is it laid out I done these drawing using Sketchup, I hope you enjoy. For bigger pics just click on my flickr link.


----------



## Waka (6 Oct 2009)

Disgusting :wink: :wink:


----------



## Boz62 (6 Oct 2009)

I'd get agoraphobia....  

Nice "Sketches". Thankyou, good to see where all the excellent work comes from 

Boz


----------



## wizer (6 Oct 2009)

absolutely sickening


----------



## Steve Jones (6 Oct 2009)

shouldn't be allowed !!!!!!!! :mrgreen: 

Steve


----------



## Lord Nibbo (6 Oct 2009)

Hang on, hang on don't get all shirty.... :wink: 

The sketchup pics make it look all clean and posh, not real is it? Now if you saw it for real this morning you would all cringe cos I've got a friend just cut up the old drive gates and posts with a chainsaw. What an f ing mess. :lol:


----------



## Karl (6 Oct 2009)

That looks like a nice 'shop layout LN. 

I've always enived those with a double garage as a 'shop. I've got my single garage nicely set up now, but it's a real fag having to drag certain tools from under the workbench (thicknesser for example). And you have to work methodically, or else you end up working amidst a real shambles.

1 criteria for the next house move - must have double garage :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer (6 Oct 2009)

Karl":3ml9bbuc said:


> 1 criteria for the next house move - must have double garage :lol:



..and a space in the garden to build the workshop :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (6 Oct 2009)

Wanna buy my bungalow, sea view, double garage. Not today but will have to down my tools one day.

LN. A day like today with that driving rain means you cannot open your garage/workshop door, if you are ripping an eight feet plus length so you definitely need an extension. :wink:


----------



## OPJ (6 Oct 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to do this, Nibbo. It's always interesting to see how others organise their space. Looking at these SketchUp drawings, it almost looks _cramped_ in there, compared to many of your WIP photos!! :shock:


----------



## head clansman (6 Oct 2009)

hi lord nibbo

from you comments in your other thread of finding it difficult to find space IMHO it,s mostly from it being a double garage ie.. basically nearly all of one wall is removable the up and over door , you simple cant use that space as it is, you cant fit anything to it, cupboard's, hang thing and you cant place cabinet or machinery there either .

My shop is not a lot bigger than your 24' *14' with only a single door in and out so i can use all four walls for what ever i wish, My shop is undergoing a re shuffle at the moment don't have the amount of machinery as you do yet but will have over a period of time. from the amount of gear you have there it seems it was and will never be used as a garage so do you need the doors :?: or can you redesign them in some way to take e advantage of space along that area, just a few thought for you to ponder .hc good luck


----------



## crazylilting (6 Oct 2009)

if you really wanted to be realistic you'd of ripped your roof off and taken pictures. That's a great size shop... If i'm not mistaken that looks like a non baring wall :twisted:


----------



## Mr Ed (6 Oct 2009)

Excellent - much clearer with the drawings.

Its basically the same size I have, funny thing is that from the pictures I had just assumed it was a bigger area.






So, when is the dividing wall coming down....

Ed


----------



## woodbloke (6 Oct 2009)

Your Nibbship - nice layout but I'd also block up that double garage door as you'd then be able to use all four walls. You'd then be able to put the jointer up against the new wall and then I'd turn the saw through 90deg so that for long ripping purposes, boards could poke through the single doorway - Rob


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2009)

I suspect LN had planning permission for a garage, which obviously has a door, to take it down is most probably a change of use and needs new planning permission?


----------



## woodbloke (7 Oct 2009)

devonwoody":u6mupsj2 said:


> I suspect LN had planning permission for a garage, which obviously has a door, to take it down is most probably a change of use and needs new planning permission?


Probably so, but it would be just as easy to build a false wall behind the garage door (which could be easily dismantled) should LN ever decide to sell up up and get a proper sized workshop instead of the hovel he has to work in at the moment :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2009)

Woodbloke your post has given me inspiration for my double garage, the doors are like hot radiators in the summer and draughty as hell in the winter, New temporary walls inside are a priority now for me to work on.


----------



## head clansman (7 Oct 2009)

hi 

that was my line of thinking , seen it done many times , lock the doors permanent, so from outside its a garage and build a block wall inside no drafts heat or cold but a lot of extra wall space to use , double whammy easily knocked down and returned to a garage is you decide to move . 8). hc


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2009)

Help, how do I get my machinery out or new in.  

Im, on a sloping site.


----------



## head clansman (7 Oct 2009)

hi 

is there another door to the garage / workshop ? hc

ps or a window that could be removed and changed into a door opening .?


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2009)

hc.

Doors and windows at rear involve step up to the garage door level, not impossible but not ideal for removals.

However I suppose a door can be accommodated into the temporary wall in front of the garage doors.


----------



## OPJ (7 Oct 2009)

I think Nibbo's best solution would be to fix a 'temporary' (ie. it could be removed for future occupants) a temporary stud wall in place covering _one_ of the garage doors. You could then insulate this and stop some of the drafts in the winter. :wink:

I can't imagine you'd be happy lugging tonnes of sawn timber through the house, which is why I think regular access through one of those doors is still very important. Also, if he wants to add any more machinery (_as if there was actually something he hasn't already got!!_ ).


----------



## head clansman (7 Oct 2009)

hi devonwoody 



> However I suppose a door can be accommodated into the temporary wall in front of the garage doors



um not sure i'm understanding you there , are you placing new wall on exterior or interior of garage doors :?:


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2009)

Silly me, I couldnt open the double garage door could I if there is a wall in the way.


----------



## head clansman (7 Oct 2009)

hi devonwoody 

hee hee oops, never mind we all make um 8) front wall of garage with either two single doors or a double door, the block work either side, is there enough room to place a single 30" or 33" door and frame :?: .hc


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2009)

No.


----------



## head clansman (7 Oct 2009)

hi devonwoody

well that only leaves either the rear entrance , or a new entrance to one of the side wall relatively close to the front wall mainly for ease of entry/exit of things like possible bulk/long timber sizes being delivered , or delivery of new machinery , and of course exit of old machinery plus you need to be able manoeuvre easily without straining your self and possible injury . good luck. hc 

ps just a thought if you can place a new entrance on side wall ,will you still need rear entrance possibly more floor internal space there:?:


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2009)

Perhaps I ought to purchase my new bandsaw first, thats the only change that might occur before Kingdom come.


----------



## lurker (8 Oct 2009)

devonwoody":xy05veee said:


> before Kingdom come.



DW, 
Thats what I like about you --------------such an optimistic chap :roll:


----------



## Tom K (8 Oct 2009)

devonwoody":2dkpan1g said:


> Silly me, I couldnt open the double garage door could I if there is a wall in the way.



John at your age you should be more selfish, remove the doors block the hole and install a suitable door for your needs (I think Shultzy did a door and a half). If your workshop is unusable in the winter think of the loss in tissue box production :lol: And get that bloody roof insulated too!


----------



## wizer (8 Oct 2009)

Would some sort of curtain on the inside of a garage door have any effect at all on keeping the heat in?


----------



## NeilO (11 Oct 2009)

wizer wrote


> Would some sort of curtain on the inside of a garage door have any effect at all on keeping the heat in?


some heat retention, and sound deadening properties to be had I would have thought.
but I find they are only good for lightweight shelves. :lol:

Whats the saying....hat, coat, door


----------

